# Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her garden



## Jellybear (4 Aug 2006)

We applied for planning permission for a two storey extension to rear of our property and we received planning permission without any objections having been received at all.

Our builder has given us a start date of the middle of August but when he approached our neighbour she has told him that no builder is getting access to her property to allow him to plaster or build the extension.

What can we do ???? Our builder told her that he would clean up any mess - provide barrier to keep her property private and that we would plaster all her garden walls - all to no avail.

Is there anything we can do legally or otherwise - if she didnt object to the planning what is she at now.?


----------



## RainyDay (4 Aug 2006)

Why are you linking objecting to the planning to permission to get on her premises? These are two totally different issues. I'd guess she is annoyed that some stranger (the builder) approached her - why didn't you approach her yourself? It is her property - you will have to negotiate a solution. Did you just assume that you could walk all over her property? Would you be happy if she did the same to you without so much as asking her permission?


----------



## Jellybear (4 Aug 2006)

Of course we wernt going to walk all over her property - what do you think I am ???

We had discussed it with her and when builder was talking to her saying that he would need access at some stage to plaster the wall (our new wall) - she objected saying that nobody was gaining access to her property.

She started discussing with the builder that she had a problem with the extension but she didnt object to the planning permission and didnt come to us with any concerns???  That is why I am linking the two together !!!

At the same time when her shed was being built we had no problem letting her roofers in to our property to finish work.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (4 Aug 2006)

Jellybear said:
			
		

> At the same time when her shed was being built we had no problem letting her roofers in to our property to finish work.


 
Did you say that to her when asking, seems very unfair of her not to return the favour. 

I suppose she objects to the extension but I dont think there is a way for you to force her to allow your builders on to her property.

All you can do is sit down with her and talk it out.


----------



## Jellybear (4 Aug 2006)

I didnt say it to her when I was asking - I honestly didnt think that there would be any problem - seeing we allowed it in the past and there are (were) no difficulties with us as neighbours in the past.

I suppose I may just have to go and have a chat with her tomorrow and she what the problem is.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (4 Aug 2006)

What could her concern\problem be?

Annoyed that the neighbours getting a bigger house? The extension blocking out light from her garden?

Or is she just cranky?


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



			
				SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> What could her concern\problem be?
> 
> Annoyed that the neighbours getting a bigger house? The extension blocking out light from her garden?
> 
> Or is she just cranky?


Annoyed that she has been taken for granted?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (5 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> Annoyed that she has been taken for granted?


 
Feck that, if she feels that way I wouldn't give a damn, she should return the favour of allowing builders on to her property.


----------



## Ozzie (5 Aug 2006)

This is unfortunate and I feel for you as we too have recently secrued planning permission and ocassionaly access the neighbour's land but more for convenience than necessity (with permission of owner - a nice person).  We didn't receive any objections to our plans during permission stage but it was always on our mind that non-cooperative neighbours could raise their heads subsequent.

In law the position is that you cannot access someone else's land without permission, otherwise it is trespass (criminal and civil wrong).  However generally you would be able to access a neighbour's property in the case of effecting emergency/essential repairs to your property, but this is probably not your position.  

But if you think about it your neighbour has an interest in seeing the wall plastered otherwise she/he will be left looking at grey brick block/unplastered wall.  If you make that the issue she might move from her position.  

Also check your title deeds.  There could be something hidden away in the deeds (and your neighbour's deeds) supporting the right of access to each other's land in certain circumstances.  I am assuming that you and the neighbour share a common wall - i.e. terrace/semi-D?  Have a chat with your lawyer to have him/her check the title deeds.

Good luck.  And remeber what goes around comes around.  Pity your neighbour if they need a favour.

Regards


----------



## NOAH (5 Aug 2006)

would it not be a good time to mention that when she was doing work that you "allowed" her access on your property. I can't believe what I am reading, she conveniently forgets what you did. Very bad show.

noah


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



			
				SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Feck that, if she feels that way I wouldn't give a damn, she should return the favour of allowing builders on to her property.


What she should do is completely irrelevant. All the balls are in her court. The OP has no negotiating power. He needs to find a way to sweeten her up and get her on side.


----------



## Jellybear (5 Aug 2006)

Ozzie - thanks for that - I will have to look into title deeds if I cant resolve it - we do live in a semi-D - so that is an option which I can look into, which I didnt think about.

The extension is not blocking light in any way at all on her property.


----------



## harvey (5 Aug 2006)

This happended to two sets of friends recently. Almost identical to your story - first one eventually persuaded neighbours and second one had to take the wall in a couple of inches so there was no party wall. They have fallen out with the neighbours because of this.


----------



## Jellybear (6 Aug 2006)

Well, my other half tried the softly, softly approach today - no joy at all - 

I might call in again myself on Tuesday - but I imagine that we will have to consider taking the wall in a few inches to allow builder to work.


----------



## liteweight (6 Aug 2006)

Your other alternative is to leave it as a block wall and at the end of the build you can ask her if she'd like it rendered. If she says yes then say they'll have to gain access from her side, if she says no, then so be it...you did your best.


----------



## battyee (7 Aug 2006)

Anybody who takes for granted that a neighbour will facilitate building work from their property with the considerable inconvenience & nuisance involved deserves what they get. Surely commonsesnse & decency would suggest that this be sought before a planning application was made. Having had 2 occassions of personal experience in a similar situation & come through  successfuly after protracted legalities & costs I can say that it is your problem now & not your neighbours. Furthermore if you do not complete the work to a proper standard (i.e. rendering & finishing ) without trespass you will be legally liable. In my case one neighbour was forced not to proceed with the extension. In the other case he went ahead & built a new wall just inside the existing boundary wall. In doing this he failed to finish the work properly & caused building materials, debris to fall on top of my shrubs & plants. He also damaged the boundary wall which was used instead of scaffolding by the block layers. I successfully got legal costs & 7,000E compensation . Perhaps you should blame your architect for not getting wayleave for the project at the pre planning stage.


----------



## Hedger (7 Aug 2006)

It sounds like your neighbour won't budge. You will probably have to move the boundary wall in a bit. Just hope her shed roof needs repairing soon.


----------



## liteweight (7 Aug 2006)

I see your point Battyee, but in this instance, the OP had already allowed his neighbour to work on her property from his side. He also discussed the matter with her. Surely this was the time to raise objections, not when planning was granted and work about to begin?


----------



## askalot (7 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



			
				liteweight said:
			
		

> Your other alternative is to leave it as a block wall and at the end of the build you can ask her if she'd like it rendered. If she says yes then say they'll have to gain access from her side, if she says no, then so be it...you did your best.



The planning permission probably states that the extension should match the existing walls in which case this won't be an option.


----------



## battyee (7 Aug 2006)

Jellybear, Unless you can do something e.g. cash sum to change the neighbour's mind - you'll have to get back to the drawing board & modify your plans. This may need  a new planning application. Your only alternative is to proceed & build a seperate wall within your property & hope that you can avoid further action from either the planning authority or the lady's solicitor. Either way you will be in breach & out of order. I know of several cases like yours but whether you get away with it or not depends mainly on how stubborn the neighbour wants to be.


----------



## fatmanknows (7 Aug 2006)

Sounds to me like Battybee and the Lady would make very compatable neighbours. 

ps. What's cash being introduced now for......if she did'nt want Jellybear's extension she should have put in a planning appeal. If she's someone (as likeminded as Battybee perhaps) looking to make a few quid from someone then let her step forward and say so.


----------



## Jellybear (7 Aug 2006)

Well, I was in with neighbour today - I was talking to her for about an hour altogether - at the beginning it was quite hostile - I offerred to ensure that our builder leaves her place really clean every evening and that I too would also call every evening to ensure that all was ok with her and if there was anything she considered untidy that I would do it for her.

I have also offerred to built a front wall (between two houses) at no cost to her - she can pick the choose the finish - one that is agreeable to both of us and also to take down her hedge (which is the current divide).  I know that she is looking for a new front wall - another neighbour told me about this.

So all in all - I basically grovelled for one hour and offered the above as a kind of thank you if she allows us access.

Battyee - I cannot see how you could render and finish (including painting) any property in a semi-d without trespass - unless the neighbour gives permission.  I have told her that anything damaged will either be repaired or replaced (her choice).  

I honestly dont think that I can offer any more to the neighbour - she said that she will speak to her family and let me know -

So hopefully  !!!!!


----------



## Toby (7 Aug 2006)

You might try offering her a written guarantee to keep her place clean, maybe from your architect? I've seen how messy and disrepectful of property some builders/plasterers are and I'd find it hard to believe anyone telling me my property wouldn't be affected by your proposal. Also, she may be nervous about strangers being in her garden. Does she have kids or live alone? These are all valid concerns I think regardless of her probably wanting to help out her nieghbours. The job she had done on her roof probably involved people being in your property a lot less than your work will involve. I'd say shes just genuinely worried about it all rather than trying to be awkward.


----------



## Jellybear (11 Aug 2006)

The neighbour in question is not living alone - she lives with her family who are all over 21 - she has also met with the builder on a number of occassions and the same builder actually did some work for a friend of hers recently.

Update - I have made more concessions - we are moving in the wall in total 12inches from its original position - I advised her of this today but she still wont budge on permission to plaster and paint wall.

My engineer has suggested we proceed using pre-finished blocks on her wall and to say that if she wants them plastered and painted to let us know before our work is finished. 

She still was none too pleased - she has objections to our planning per. she told me so today but didnt do anything about it after viewing plans in council offices.

Dont think there is anything else for me to do now - the cash offer route is not an option in my opinion.


----------



## jjl (12 Aug 2006)

As a builder myself i come across these situations quiet regular some people are just very aukward by nature. There is only one remidy to this and it is IGNORANCE on your behalf. Get to know your neighbours routine where she goes and how long she goes for. Pick a good time ie her weekly trip to town and plaster wall in and out job done. 
If when she comes back and askes how the wall was plastered tell her you used SKY HOOKS. Remember be as thick as she seems to be. if this is not an option leave the block wall bear and dry line the inside to prevent damp


----------



## wiggzie (12 Aug 2006)

no wonder builders have such great reputations


----------



## thefisherman (12 Aug 2006)

why are you moving your wall 12'' inchs for her?she's doing you no favors.
as it stands now-you are able  build what you need except that you can not plaster the wall overlooking her property?
seems to me thats she wants concessions.let her look apon the unplastered wall for a couple of years -that might change her tune.


----------



## ninsaga (12 Aug 2006)

wiggzie said:


> no wonder builders have such great reputations



I would have interpreted that differently...... it the builder in this case not trying to do what his customer is asking?

ninsaga


----------



## nutty nut (12 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



jjl said:


> As a builder myself i come across these situations quiet regular some people are just very aukward by nature. There is only one remidy to this and it is IGNORANCE on your behalf. Get to know your neighbours routine where she goes and how long she goes for. Pick a good time ie her weekly trip to town and plaster wall in and out job done.
> If when she comes back and askes how the wall was plastered tell her you used SKY HOOKS. Remember be as thick as she seems to be. if this is not an option leave the block wall bear and dry line the inside to prevent damp


Dont know if "cop on" is available in liquid or tablet form


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2006)

Jellybear said:


> she has objections to our planning per. she told me so today but didnt do anything about it after viewing plans in council offices


 
Would be very interested to know what her objections were.  Did she give you any indication?


----------



## nutty nut (12 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Jellybear, I understand the position you are in as I have come accross it a couple of times in the past. As I see it you have a neighbour who is either a real bitch or is a bit sensitive and is miffed at what she sees as being taken for granted. Possibly a bit of both.

I think you have done all you can and unless your solicitor can come up with something or she agrees to the works you will have to pull the extension back a bit from the boundary. 

It would be a pity for neighbours to have fallen out over this as there should always be a bit of give and take on both sides. One thing I did see that worked before was the person who was in your position pointed out to another person who was friendly with both parties the long term implications of the neighbour taking this stance - they would never be on speaking terms again, their families would also be falling out, the children/grandchildren would be kept apart and end up fighting with each other etc etc.

When this was all pointed out to the neighbour by the other person the neighbour conceded and allowed the works to go ahead. Im not saying this is what you should do but it did work in another instance.

Good luck with it in any event


----------



## Swallows (12 Aug 2006)

Jellybear, as someone who has had dealings with builders, I can say that you have approached this problem in completely the wrong way. In the first place you really ought to have gone and spoken to your neighbour long before you applied for planning permission. You should have discussed with her in detail what it was you were planning to build and whether it was going to affect her in any way because of the closeness to her property.
 What you have done here ( unless I have missed something ) is apply for planning, and I presume you put up a site notice, and got moving on the build without one bit of consideration for your neighbour. If you knew that you needed access to her property surely that was the first thing to secure before anything else.
 I have had several instances where builders just bulldoze their way (excuse the pun ) without a thought for anyone but themselves. There is no prior discussion or warning of intending to build and sometimes you would need a magnifying glass to see the site notice or else it is stuck in a hedge where it can't be seen.
It's no wonder your neighbour has dug her heels in and is refusing to budge. Lessons can be learned here for the future. You make it sound now as if you are doing her a favour in building her a wall. Maybe she would prefer the hedge, as it probably gives her more privacy. It is you now that needs the favour, not her. If I were you I would go and apologise for not consulting her earlier and hope that she has a change of heart.


----------



## Toby (13 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Don't you think though that if she allows Jellybear to proceed and access her site, then she will always have a grudge against him, granted it might be lessened if hes very nice and considerate about it all. One person will always be unhappy. There must be so many neighbours who don't talk to each other because of this type of thing.

Accessing the site without her permission as suggested below would have insurance issues as well as being illegal.


----------



## liteweight (13 Aug 2006)

Swallows,  I think you are mistaken. Jellybear did approach his neighbour. She initially had no objection but changed her mind. As to the hedge, he said she wanted to get rid of it. If I recall it's to the front of the property, nowhere near the extension. Jellybear offered to have it removed and a wall built at his/her expense. This was done in an effort to make amends for any inconvenience his neighbour might suffer.


----------



## RainyDay (13 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



liteweight said:


> Jellybear did approach his neighbour. She initially had no objection but changed her mind.


Yes, but he only approach AFTER the builder had approached her. I bet that this is why she is kicking up a fuss. She feels that she was taken for granted.


----------



## liteweight (13 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



RainyDay said:


> Yes, but he only approach AFTER the builder had approached her. I bet that this is why she is kicking up a fuss. She feels that she was taken for granted.



I think you're wrong there RainyDay. I know you posed this before and Jellybear replied that of course he had talked to her and she had no objections. It was only when the builder went in later that she had changed her mind. That's my reading on the first couple of posts anyway. Which ever it is, he's in a right pickle now!!


----------



## Cityliving (14 Aug 2006)

Your only options as I see it are to

1)Offer her something further in return - cash etc
2)Find alternative way to design the extention (really annoying I know)
3)If all else fails explain that you allowed access to your property before
4)Is there a provision in the planning laws that if a person refuses to object at the appropriate time but then acts in a manner which prevents this approved build go ahead that they are obstructing?
5)If that doesnt work explain that from now on no access will be granted under any circumstances except under emergencies to your property, cut off contact and wait for the day she applies for planning permission for anything and object for every and any reason.


----------



## extopia (14 Aug 2006)

jjl said:


> if this is not an option leave the block wall bear and dry line the inside to prevent damp



This will not work. Don't ever rely on a builder to specify damp proofing methods, talk to your architect.

There is no solution other than negotiation and consultation. There is nothing in planning laws that allows access to neighbouring properties under these circumstances. Living in a semi-D or terrace involves compromise, and the problem experienced by the OP is an example of what can happen.

Most people tend to be very wary of neighbouring extensions. I would never proceed with an application without getting the green light (preferably in written form) from any neighbours affected.

Your only option is to go back, negotiate, find a way.

Bear in mind too that if you move your wall in, you may require a new planning application.


----------



## Jister (14 Aug 2006)

jjl said:


> As a builder myself i come across these situations quiet regular some people are just very aukward by nature. There is only one remidy to this and it is IGNORANCE on your behalf. Get to know your neighbours routine where she goes and how long she goes for. Pick a good time ie her weekly trip to town and plaster wall in and out job done.
> If when she comes back and askes how the wall was plastered tell her you used SKY HOOKS. Remember be as thick as she seems to be. if this is not an option leave the block wall bear and dry line the inside to prevent damp


 
Well said jjl, that is exactly the right approach. Build up the wall when she is out, but keep it very tidy as it is going up, no mortar droppings etc. In theory you can do all of this from your own side. Then proceed to finish your extension, which you have planning for. Then when she is not there hop in over the wall and plaster her side, it can be dog rough so can be done pretty quick, but what do you care.

Alternatively is it not possible to plaster the outside after every couple of rows of blocks, from your own side? Then your builder is not trespassing, just putting his hands over the wall, and there is not much she can do about it. Of course the finish will be dog rough but you will not be looking at it.

How many square yrds of plastering are you talking about?


----------



## Jister (14 Aug 2006)

A bit of advise for anbody building - join nothing except the rosary!


----------



## Carpenter (14 Aug 2006)

Your builder can presumably complete all building operations- except plastering the wall, without interference with your neighbour?  On this basis why not proceed with the work and leave the wall face visible to her unplastered.  Unless the wall is very exposed dampness should not be a problem- alternatively use cavity wall construction.  Your neighour- if she has any sense, will find the bare, unplastered wall objectionable and will probably seek to have it plastered.  At this stage you can presumably discuss whether to oblige her or not.


----------



## Swallows (14 Aug 2006)

Presumably the council granted planning on condition that all the work was done to the proper specifications. Leaving a wall unplastered is hardly completing the work to the planners satisfaction.At the end of the day the planner is not responsible for negotiating with the neighbour to gain access to her premises, the neighbour is. 
If the neighbour reports to the council that certain work was left unfinished then what, You can see how silly the whole situation has become. As I see it jellybear  can't start his work until this is resolved with the neighbour and she probably knows this. There is probably a law somewhere whereby  a neighbour has to allow access for urgent work to be completed in an emergency, and if they share a party wall there's bound to be?


----------



## Jister (14 Aug 2006)

You could plaster the blocks before putting them up, and fill in the cracks as they are being laid.


----------



## whackin (14 Aug 2006)

I'd go ahead with it and deal with the possible consequences afterwards. It has PP, and if it is not completed to specification it is only because the neiaghbour is impeding the situtation. The planners would not take an objection from that person seriously.


----------



## Carpenter (14 Aug 2006)

Jister said:


> You could plaster the blocks before putting them up, and fill in the cracks as they are being laid.


 
You make it sound so easy....


----------



## Joe Nonety (14 Aug 2006)

If all else fails I'd learn some basic plastering skills if I was you and then when the opportunity arose I'd plaster it myself.
Let's face it, going into some else's property isn't exactly a serious crime. I bet everyone who disagrees with me have trespassed themselves - retrieving a ball or other objects, walks in the country across farmers' land, running from barking dogs!
There'll be lots of opportunities to do it - holidays, weddings, early in the morning, while they're watching their favourite TV programme, etc.


----------



## Albany (14 Aug 2006)

I would recommned you take photos of the Ladys garden prior to the work commencing and any any access via her garden so she cannot claim that damage etc was done by your builder subsequently and expect you to pay for it also.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



Joe Nonety said:


> Let's face it, going into some else's property isn't exactly a serious crime.


[broken link removed] is indeed a serious crime. Recommending that access be acquired surrpetitiously is hardly prudent advice.


----------



## golden mean (14 Aug 2006)

Jellybear said:


> - she said that she will speak to her family and let me know -


 
Was she giving you a clue there JB? You say she has grown up kids. Are they putting her up to this for some reason? What line of work/study are the kids in?


----------



## hanorac (15 Aug 2006)

Build your extension, if she doesn't want the wall facing her to be plastered then don't do it, it'll make no difference to you.
I wouldn't be putting myself out or spending a fortune to please her.
You could always plant an ivy or something on it if you wanted to, then she'd have to pick up the leaves which fall on her side.
I'd defo not have her taking me for a ride.


----------



## Joe Nonety (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed] is indeed a serious crime. Recommending that access be acquired surrpetitiously is hardly prudent advice.


 
"It shall be an offence for a person, without reasonable excuse, to trespass"

Plastering a wall seems like a reasonable excuse to me.


----------



## liteweight (15 Aug 2006)

Build your extension. If she objects to building inspector, planning, let them come out. Politely offer to plaster it for her. She'll look very foolish if she says it's an eyesore but then won't let you in to plaster! I'm sure the building inspector will tell her, she can't have it both ways!!


----------



## ludermor (15 Aug 2006)

Jister said:


> You could plaster the blocks before putting them up, and fill in the cracks as they are being laid.


 
That has to be just about the most stupid suggestion i have ever heard. Why dont you build the wall with lego then you wouldnt have to plaster it


----------



## Vanilla (15 Aug 2006)

> Why dont you build the wall with lego then you wouldnt have to plaster it


 
LOL, another gem.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



Joe Nonety said:


> "It shall be an offence for a person, without reasonable excuse, to trespass"
> 
> Plastering a wall seems like a reasonable excuse to me.


I don't think so but ultimately it could be for a court to decide.


----------



## nutty nut (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Dont build. Sell the house. Problem solved


----------



## harvey (15 Aug 2006)

Strange as it may seem I seem to recall a thread about the state owning airspace when the Luas was been built especially at Dundrum and Grand Canal. Trespass may very well only be if you set foot on their land but if you were to plaster while hoisted off the ground ?!?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

I was going to suggest attempting to plaster the wall while hanging over the edge but I thought that would be up there with plastering the blocks before laying them in terms of ridiculousness!


----------



## Kellier (16 Aug 2006)

Trespass isn't only if you set foot on a persons land, they can claim trespass to their airspace too.


----------



## Hoagy (16 Aug 2006)

WOW.
How much does Ryanair owe me?


----------



## Superman (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Ryanair don't owe you anything - there are limits to how much you own.
(There was a case involving an aircraft going around taking pictures of people's houses and then trying to sell them to the owners - some guy sued saying they were trespassing - if I remember correctly he lost. In any case the principle was enunciated in that case)

On the other hand - you can prevent guys swinging the top of a crane over your land - there was a court case on that regarding the building of the Jervis centre.  

So basically you own usable amounts of space above your land.


----------



## Guest107 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



harvey said:


> if you were to plaster while hoisted off the ground ?!?



*AND*  not drop any of it on the ground (aka her Curtilage) then you are utterly  correct dude 

were you to plaster a bit of the wall at the top, very carefully, she may get the hint that you would like to finish it . A semi plastered wall looks worse than a plastered wall any day


----------



## CharlieC (16 Aug 2006)

Perhaps a little plastered alphabet  B I T . . and so on


----------



## Guest107 (16 Aug 2006)

or a plastered masonic symbol if she is a prominent religious person in the hood ......like


----------



## thefisherman (16 Aug 2006)

you could also move your block wall in to your side by a few inches and then use cladding-it dont have to be pretty,you wont be looking at it and it will be waterproof


----------



## macnas (17 Aug 2006)

Build a brick wall?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Don't you have to build a block wall first and then face it with bricks?


----------



## therave (17 Aug 2006)

we used to live in a terraced older house and one of our neighbours was on a 5 year plan when we moved in and a 10 year plan by the time we had left..he/we put up a garden wall.all ok.the after we left he put on a kitchen extension and never bothered to plaster the part of it that would have been facing into our property.. the new owners of our place then decided to sell and offered to plaster the unsightly piece adn pay for the job but the wife next door said no it was fine the way it was ...unbeliveable.. as far as i know it's still like that..5 years on.. so it can work both ways really


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



therave said:


> we used to live in a terraced older house and one of our neighbours was on a 5 year plan


You lived next door to _Stalin_!?


----------



## redo (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



ClubMan said:


> You lived next door to _Stalin_!?


----------



## macnas (18 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Build using a cavity wall and put brick on the outside. No need for plastering or entry to the neighbour's side of the wall. Problem solved.?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

How do they get access to lay the brick facing? Can you lay brick facing first and then the blocks inside or do you always have to do it the other way around?


----------



## extopia (18 Aug 2006)

You would lay them both at the same time. A good suggestion indeed - a bit of lateral thinking!


----------



## Carpenter (18 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*



macnas said:


> Build using a cavity wall and put brick on the outside. No need for plastering or entry to the neighbour's side of the wall. Problem solved.?


 
Why bother facing the neighbours side of the wall in an expensive brick?  Build cavity wall in blockwork and leave the external face unfinished.


----------



## macnas (18 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

Do not use an expensive brick! There are some awful bricks to be had! Ever see yellow ones? Or the grey Dept of Education ones!


----------



## Superman (18 Aug 2006)

*Re: Got planning permission with no objections - neighbour wont give access to her ga*

It wouldn't comply with planning anyway if it was specified as plaster finish in Application and built as brick.


----------



## Jellybear (19 Aug 2006)

Well we went back to our engineers and he has suggested to us that we move the wall in one foot from its original position - It can be built from the inside up using pre finished bricks - apparently this will not allow any dampness in but will not look particularly nice from her side.

We do not need revised planning permission which is great.  We are proceeding on this basis.

My neighbour has not responded to me at all about the discussion which I had with her last week - giving her all the concessions.

I can do no more. - hopefully building work will start next week as planned and all will go well.  I know that I have given in a foot of my new upstairs bedroom but engineer has said that there is nothing she can do about it at all . I have given her the option of having it plastered and painted before my building work is completed.  I dont want her coming back two months after I am finshed.

Thanks all for all the suggestions - some are a bit nuts !! but thanks anyway.


----------



## extopia (19 Aug 2006)

If you're going with brick maybe she'd change her mind if she can have a nice brick finish on her side and then you could go out to the original building line? Worth a shot.


----------



## Henny Penny (19 Aug 2006)

Why don't you offer your neighbour some money to access her property? Consider it paying for her inconvenience ... it might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## therave (19 Aug 2006)

clubman..
Stalin gave some concessions this woman gave none.


----------



## Lak (20 Aug 2006)

Jister is spot on here....what do you care if the plastering is rough on her side, she has to look at it not you. By using corner beads you will have a perfect finish on your own side with a clean edge. As the blockwork is built up get the blocklayers to lay on a good thick coat of render after every four corses that has added waterproofer in the mix, by using drop boards the builders can catch any mess that falls onto her side. The wall will be watertight and also ready to receive a finished coat of plaster when she finally gets sick and tired of looking at an unsightly scratch coated wall. This solution is easy to do and should eventually bring her round though personally when she decides she wants her side rendering I would tell her to **** off ....my extension is perfectly dry and warm, you had your chance.


----------

